# I don't remember hearing about...



## Guest (Mar 6, 2002)

E*9...

www.dbsforums.com/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic&f=1&t=002365


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2002)

I remember hearing about that a long time ago. Unfortunatly this wont be a DBS bird


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2002)

I remember hearing about it, but had no idea what it was going to be used for?


----------

